# Bankangestellter ändert eigenmächtig Kundenpasswort



## Newsfeed (1 September 2008)

Ein Mitarbeiter der britischen Lloyds TSB hat das Kennwort eines Kunden für das Telefon-Banking geändert, weil es ihm nicht gefiel. Bei der Neuwahl des Passworts durch den Kunden leistete der Mitarbeiter Widerstand.

Weiterlesen...


----------

